# Planning help for 1st trip in 9.2mtr RS to Western Scotland



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Having recently purchased an RS motorhome's Endeavor mainly for use as a base during the forthcoming motorsport race season, it then dawned on me that it may be a wise move to try & utilize it for a family holiday or two!

Hopefully looking for a few pointers regarding a pleasant route suitable for large M/H including overnight spot's around the lower southern(ish) (maybe up as far as Oban?) western coastal area of Scotland for approx 7 days if possible during the end of March. 

The plan is to drive straight from Worcester to the wife's fathers area as a first stop in the Kippford area of Dumfries & Galloway for 1 night then after that we would ideally like to wild camp or use very small & picturesque farms or places with few people & plenty of space as I don't do mayhem & crowds! 

I Don't really envisage needing any hook ups for water (have 370ltrs capacity) or power 450amps of batts & Tec29 2.6kw genny on board, but may need to empty cassettes (2) once or twice I guess?

All suggestions greatly received!


----------



## jim1955 (Sep 27, 2008)

*RS*

Can you tell me what your MPG is on th eEndeavour, thinking of getting one.

Jim


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Not yet I can't as its sat on my drive but not registered yet & when I do its mainly going to be towing a large trailer.

However I think its going to fall into the compared to the purchase price hardly worth thinking about category........


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't all rush at once!

Anyone have any pointers??


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Somehow 'very small & picturesque farms' and '9.2m' don't seem to go together!

We were in Oban last year and parked a couple of nights in the carpark beside Tesco (I think) - there's a bit reserved for overnight, costs £10/night. It doesn't come under the 'quiet and peaceful' header but it was great for walking into Oban and cycling up and down the coast a bit.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Planning help for 1st trip in 9.2mtr RS to Western Scotl*

9 metres! - You will enjoy the drive more if you bring the other part of your motorsport hobby!



DSL2 said:


> places with few people & plenty of space as I don't do mayhem & crowds!
> ...


I don't think you will have a problem with that in March in Scotland!

More seriously: We have found it very easy to wild camp in Scotland - plenty of places to pull in well off the road. Just keep a look out and you will spot them.

If you are going as far as Oban I'd recommend the A83/A816 route (or at least using the A819) rather than the "direct" A82/A85 (at least in one of the directions).

And if you do get as far as Oban you may as well also take in the A828/A82 and make a nice circuit back to civilization.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I think you might struggle in parts of 'off the beaten track' Scotland with something that big. There are many wild camping spots but quite a few of the ones I know would not be suitable (or accessible) for a big van and some of the CL/CS type sites are down tracks that possibly would not be suitable.
Ideally you need an answer from someone who has an RV or driven coaches up here

Chris


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys, I am fairly hopeful that due to the quiet nature of the roads out that part of the world that we should be able to locate suitable wild camping spots as we travel along.......


----------

